

Ask HN: monkeyswithrings.com or monkeysrings.com? - garply

I need some SEO help. I'm considering buying a domain name. Let's say in the English language "monkeys with rings" is a common phrase. Let's say I want to make a website about monkeys with rings. But the Google keyword tool tells me "monkeys rings"  has far, far more queries. Should I use "monkeyswithrings.com" or "monkeysrings.com"?
======
patrickk
Monkeysrings.com. Treat most casual web surfers as having ADD and that they
are only itching to click the back button; so the easier and more memorable
the name the better.

You might consider having a clear, camel notation heading at the top of your
landing page to make the website name clear.

------
vital101
I'm not sure from an SEO standpoint, but from an end-user standpoint I
wouldn't click on a site with the domain "monkeyshats.com". It looks too much
like "monkey sh*ts".

~~~
byoung2
That reminds me of something funny a guy from Yahoo told me. He worked on an
algorithm that would try to identify what a domain like www.salesexchange.com
was really about - "sales exchange" or "sale sex change"

------
gfhfghf
If monkeysrings.com has "far, far more queries", then choosing that domain is
a clear optimisation.

------
hotmind
Choose a domain name that is exactly as some one might query it. Google gives
a bonus for exact matches. You'll jump up a few positions in the SERPs.

P.S. Avoid hyphens :)

